# Surface Cancelled?



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

The was brought up in the middle of a different thread concerning Threshold's cancellation.

I'm starting a new thread to ask if Surface has really been cancelled?

In the last episode the to story arcs finely came together and now it's cancelled? I really liked the show.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

AFAIK, it's done. I haven't heard any talk about NBC reviving it.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Booo!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Futon Critic states the status of show is still in limbo. So not 100% cancelled. So there is hope but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

http://www.savesurface.com/mayday.html

SAVE NIM!! The baddies at NBC have locked him up in the vault until May. It is up to us to help him. Monday, May 1, 2006 has been designated the Save Surface May Day Event. May Day will be the day that letters and emails from all over the globe arrive at NBC at nearly the same time. This will be the last chance for all the fans to speak together in one voice before NBC makes its decision about season two. This will take a little coordination on your parts to get the actual letters to arrive in New York and California on May Day. In the United States, most letters should be mailed on the previous Thursday or Friday, depending on how close you live to either city. The international letters may take up to a week, so use your best guesses from past experiences. Along with the letters, we are asking that you include a few salt packets for Nim to snack on while he awaits freedom. We are also asking for the salt packets to come from McDonalds, because they were a sponser during the airing of season one. Of course, don't let this stop your regular letters and emails. The fight continues on a daily basis. Free Nim, save Surface!!

Kevin Reilly
NBC Universal Inc
3000 W. Alameda
ROOM A-209
Burbank, CA 91523
[email protected]

Angela Bromsted
NBC Universal TV Studios
100 Universal City Plaza
Bldg 1230
STE 4M
Universal City, CA 91608
[email protected]

Jeffrey A. Zucker
NBC Universal Television Group
30 Rockefeller Plaza
2502E
New York, NY 10112
[email protected]

Katherine Pope
NBC
3000 W. Alameda
Room A-201
Burbank, CA 91523
[email protected]


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

dswallow said:


> http://www.savesurface.com/mayday.html
> 
> SAVE NIM!! The baddies at NBC have locked him up in the vault until May. It is up to us to help him. Monday, May 1, 2006 has been designated the Save Surface May Day Event. May Day will be the day that letters and emails from all over the globe arrive at NBC at nearly the same time. This will be the last chance for all the fans to speak together in one voice before NBC makes its decision about season two. This will take a little coordination on your parts to get the actual letters to arrive in New York and California on May Day. In the United States, most letters should be mailed on the previous Thursday or Friday, depending on how close you live to either city. The international letters may take up to a week, so use your best guesses from past experiences. Along with the letters, we are asking that you include a few salt packets for Nim to snack on while he awaits freedom. We are also asking for the salt packets to come from McDonalds, because they were a sponser during the airing of season one. Of course, don't let this stop your regular letters and emails. The fight continues on a daily basis. Free Nim, save Surface!!
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks for posting that Doug. I'll send off a few emails on May 1.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Can we save _Surface_, but kill Miles?
God how I hate that kid!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Bars & Tone said:


> Can we save _Surface_, but kill Miles?
> God how I hate that kid!


He and a few thousand of Nims' buddies hate you too.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, but I'd bet most people would like a "situation" where Miles gets killed, but the show manages to keep his sister and her friends.

The show's status is far from hopeless. If you feel strongly about the show, dswallow has the action for the best chance of giving the show another season.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> ...I'd bet most people would like a "situation" where Miles gets killed, but the show manages to keep his sister and her friends.


Well duh!!!


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

darthrsg said:


> He and a few thousand of Nims' buddies hate you too.


Thanks...funny...made my day (I'm easily pleased)!

For the write-in campaign ...sounds like they're looking for _snail-mail_ though, not emails.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Don't get rid of Miles- Give Nim another power...the power to make hot classmates find you irresistibly brainy. (Like on Num3ers)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm happy enough to let Surface die.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

The whole anti-miles is just wrong to me, I used to dream of finding an alien when I was coming up, the whole "imagination" thing is lost on some though. I know he isn't the best actor and what not but it is appealing in a weird "Wonder Years" meets "E.T." way.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm awaiting the news reports of the Dept Homeland Security in full-on crisis mode as thousands (tens?) of "terrorists" letters arrive at NBC with packages of white powder in them... Only 0.5


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

darthrsg said:


> The whole anti-miles is just wrong to me, I used to dream of finding an alien when I was coming up, the whole "imagination" thing is lost on some though. I know *he isn't the best actor* and what not but it is appealing in a weird "Wonder Years" meets "E.T." way.


Carter Jenkins is no Fred Savage.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

bicker said:


> Carter Jenkins is no Fred Savage.


Maybe not, but he's better than Henry Thomas

Fred Savage - good (in 'the wonder years' anyway)
Henry Thomas - bad
Carter Jenkins - mediocre


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Miles used to be on a show called "Unfabulous" on (IIRC) Nickelodeon...I stumbled on it yesterday while channel surfing and recognized him immediately.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Glad he cut his hair.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

atrac said:


> Glad he cut his hair.


Did he cut it, or did his head just grow into the 'do?


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Ah...I see it was Disney and not Nick. My bad.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

I sent my email to all of the above listed addys.


----------

